

Fusion power is closer than you think - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ethansiegel/2015/08/27/how-close-are-we-to-nuclear-fusion/

======
thomasrossi
The evolution hopefully will be like the genome-mapping, it began with super
slow and expensive projects, and now it has super fast sequencing for a couple
of hundred bucks (or less)

~~~
bediger4000
Don't count on it. As a child, I read books printed in the 1950s that said
fusion was 10 years off. In the 1980s, fusion was 10 years away. I bet that in
the original draft of this article, fusion was 10 years away, because they
make no predictions at all about it. Some wise and kind old editor,
remembering the Fable of the Flying Car (which is also always 10 years into
the future), took out the prediction.

~~~
thomasrossi
I see, well, about the flying car I believe it would not have such a good
market. I hope cheap electricity will sooner or later have a decent market!

